# E machines 420 motherboard swap out



## Dukelow (Apr 29, 2003)

I currently have a emachines 420 which is exhibiting all the clasic signs of a fried motherboard. (the net is littered with a litany of similar reports of non-responsive emachines!). The PC belongs to a friend who asked me to fix it for her. I have good deal of experience in upgrading and repairing my own machine but I have never bought or replaced a motherboard. I need to purchase a replacement board which will be compatible with the rest of the unit especially the CPU. If it was my own PC I would probably spend a bit of money and upgrade everything but I just want to get it going for the least amount of cash. The emachines board is an Imperial GV 20030812 Socket 478 P4 and the CPU is a Celeron 2.6Ghz. The board which I think might work is an ASRock P4i65G. Can anyone advise me as to a suitable replacement board.

Thanks guys.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

That may just be the beginning of the issues.

Once you change the motherboard, the installed version of Windows will not load, or will not run correctly as the (presumably XP) will be configured during its original installation for the old hardware, and probably BIOS locked by e-machines to the old motherboard if it was pre-installed.

So allow for a new copy of Windows as well, OEM versions die with the motherboard.


----------



## Dukelow (Apr 29, 2003)

You are right of course about the OS. It is XP. However I didnt think I would have to buy a new copy of XP. Is the operating system registered to the hardware or the user? I have re-registered/verified my copy of XP at least 3 times after hard drive failure. I could have been putting the os on a new system for all microsoft new. Im not suggesting that I would have duplicate copys of the OS but just putting it on a new system/mobo/hd to rplace the old one. I have the SN on the back of the 420 case.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

When XP is supplied with a new computer it is an OEM version. If the computer has only "recovery CD's" they will not load, as they require a validation from the motherboard (now gone).

If the XP was a retail OEM, the activation number is with MS, who *should* prevent it being loaded on a new PC, as the activation hash code generated will identify it as a new motherboard. It can be reloaded on the same PC without a problem.

As above, with "OEM" versions of Windows, the license dies with the motherboard.
With full retail, they are transferrable to a new PC when the old one dies.

OEM is much cheaper to reflect this.


----------



## graybag (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Dukelow,

I'm in exactly the same situation (friends PC, know my way around replacing things but never a motherboard).

The XP issue aside, could anyone recommend a cheap replacement motherboard? Can I just go for any socket 478 motherboard? Will they all have the same drill holes in the board?

Thanks in advance,
Graham


----------



## Dukelow (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey Graybag

I didnt get much reponce to my query so I played it safe and told my friend that she would probably be better off spending extra cash and getting a brand new machine. After all even with a new mother board the rest of the machine will still be pretty crappy!

I think you should be safe enough ordering a Socket 478 if you look at the picture where you are buying from. Also I allways drop a mail to the vendor to double check compatibility for you. They will nearly allways be straight with you as they dont want to soil there name by pushing on parts that wont work for you.

Hope this helps


----------



## graybag (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Dukelow,

I've found a replacement motherboard and will contact them to double check compatibility. I'm going to try the replacement and see what happens - I'll let you know how I get on!

Thanks
Graham


----------



## athanasia (May 25, 2007)

I'm having the same issue, fried motherboard on an emachine with windows XP.

However, I have a brand new windows(2003 I think?) that I received from school (part of tuition). I want to install this OS on my emachine, but since I can't activate the old XP, I can't log on, therefore I can't start installing the new OS. I've tried inserting the new disk and using the F8 function to run the computer off the cd-rom (hoping that would prompt the disk to do something). But nothing is working, any suggestions? 

I have no intention of purchasing a new computer (can't afford it), and am rather fond of my emachine. It's never acted up before the whole motherboard incident and its going on 4years old now.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

F8 does not run the CD, F8 boots Windows in safe mode.
If the PC does not boot from the CD automatically when powered up with the CD in the drive, you need to go into the BIOS and set the boot priority.

None of the above actions require XP to run, in fact all of them will only work if it does not run.

As for the "new copy of Windows", double check what you really have. 
If it's 2003, its probably Office (Word, Excel etc) and not Windows? The only Windows 2003 was a server operating system.

Microsoft Office 2003 is not Windows and will not self boot.


----------



## athanasia (May 25, 2007)

It's micro office pro enterprise ed. 2003

What is that? Can I use that to log on, or do I still need that OEM thingy?

And on my computer, F8 does not offer the option to run in safe mode, that comes up when you hit esc rapidfire. F8 gives you the option of booting from drive c:, d:, a: or j:


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Microsoft Office Pro is an office suite *NOT* an operating system.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Dukelow said:


> Hey Graybag
> 
> I didnt get much reponce to my query so I played it safe and told my friend that she would probably be better off spending extra cash and getting a brand new machine. After all even with a new mother board the rest of the machine will still be pretty crappy!
> 
> ...


You are probably better off. The other thing I have done is buy an emachine motherboard because though they are expensive, they are not more expensive then adding a copy of XP to the whole exercise.


----------

